# How many are gonna get a 2010 bow?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As stated above how many are gonna get a new 2010 line bow?

As soon as my target bow sells I will be upgrading to a new target bow(not considered a target bow though....) The kicker of that is the wait on the new bow and the price.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well im not crazy over this years bows but theyll grow on me but i think the new strother bows are very nice as well as hoyts new carbon bow it might be a bit pricy though


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

let me put it this way, if I could get the money together for the carbon bow, i would be getting one. I'm getting an alphaburner, but if I could get an extra $700 I would get the martix


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

im prolly gonna get one of the newer monsters sometime next year im not really too much impressed with hoyts 2010 bows they all are basically an alphamax


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

2010 diamond razor edge or bowtech soldier


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

no kidding and by the way what is the exact price of the hoyt. i think hoyt is going a good direction with that design. i wish i had teh cash for one let alone see one in person


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how many of you have shot the 2010's?

so far I have shot all but the new target bows, the bowtechs(minus the destroyer), and the pse's


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> no kidding and by the way what is the exact price of the hoyt. i think hoyt is going a good direction with that design. i wish i had teh cash for one let alone see one in person


$1599+tax, but they shoot so sweet


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

man that is sooo much wish i had it but i dont i held the new mathews but couldnt shoot it cuz the store was closing


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

The new mathews ones shoot pretty smooth


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If I make the Bowtech staff this year (I should know in about a week or so) then I will get a Sentinel and a Brigadier. If I don't, I will still probably get a Sentinel, as a shooter for Corner Archery.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the monster 7 is sweet, but a stiff draw. The Z7 is sweet, but I don't think its worth the price over the Dren. 

The maxxis are nor for me. The 31 ok, but the 35 is really bad(atleast the one that I shot). The matrix is sweet, except for the price. The alphaburner is unreal, IMO it the best bow in the last couple years(haven't shot a switchback so i can't compare to that). 

The destroyer is sweet too, very very smooth draw and fast. There is no hand shock or noise, but I don't like the grip too much.

If anyone wants to hear more about any bow just ask and I'll give a better review


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone looked at the new bowtechs?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes. But that's only if my bows count:zip:

By the way, are the Monster and X Force (or whatever those 350+ IBO bows are) 2009 bows?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Kegan, the x-force is an 07 I believe and the monster 6 and the xlr8 are 09's. Mathews came out with a 7" brace height version on their monster this year is all.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yes kegan tho they do still sell them and i have looked at the new bowtechs they look cool but scary designs


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i want the soldier


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i already have my new pearson advantage. it is sweet!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If I was bumped up to a pro staffer then I would get one free bow a year so I would either get an Axe 6 or wait for whatever new X-force PSE will be coming out with at the ATA show.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Im thinkin about gettin one of the new aliens but I think I need to shoot some of the new hoyts before I decide


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how many of you have shot the 2010's?
> 
> so far I have shot all but the new target bows, the bowtechs(minus the destroyer), and the pse's


Being left handed, the only Hoyt that I could try is the Maxxix 31 (stupid tech riser...). I thought it was very nice. Fairly smooth but stiff, good wall, and nice after the shot. I liked it.

I also tried a bunch of PSEs because they don't have that bar in the way. I shot the Target Axe, which was smooth and pretty good and the Bow Maddness, which was also very smooth, but lots of after shock. Also, I shot the Chaos, which was a very good short-draw bow, and the Super Short, which was insane to shoot! That was one beast of a bow! If you creep at ALL it will just go (believe me, I know). Finally, I shot the Vendetta, which was my favorite of the PSEs that I tried. It was very smooth, but a bit stiff, which I liked, and it was very good on shock/noise. The main problem that I have with PSEs is that all of them seam to kick out on the bottom limb, which bothers me a lot.

My shop has not gotten the Destroyer in yet, or the FLX bows, so I haven't been able to try either of those out yet, sadly.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll probably try makin one sooner or later in 2010.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

all of ya'll really do need to shoot an athens!!!! i have shot ALOT of different bows and i have to say that athens is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Probably but only because my Vectrix has draw specific cams, so the next time I grow I wither have to get new cams or just buy another bow. I'm thinking I'll just get a new bow to change things up a bit. I'm thinking about the Axe 6 or maybe one of the Hoyts. I don't want to get a Destroyer because I want to make sure first that Bowtech has sorted out all their issues. Not interested in the Mathews, never have been really.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

not me, im gonna stick with my mission eliminator  it'll be the last bow i buy for a longtime, just cant beat the quality!!!!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aside from my bow, I'm trying to make enough $$ to get a Rytera Alien. I've shot the X and it is awesome. However, I'm gonna try and get the Nemesis. 

I'm not bashing, but imo, the matrix is a little over rated for what it costs. Granted I haven't shot one yet. Just my $.02. I maybe be missing something big though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Aside from my bow, I'm trying to make enough $$ to get a Rytera Alien. I've shot the X and it is awesome. However, I'm gonna try and get the Nemesis.
> 
> I'm not bashing, but imo, the matrix is a little over rated for what it costs. Granted I haven't shot one yet. Just my $.02. I maybe be missing something big though.


IMO its worth the $1600 to a point. They shoot very well for the platform and are very dead in the hand. I would say that where they fall short is in the customization of the bow.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I will most likely get one of those contender elites. They look seriously awesome. :teeth:


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I will have a new bow I just don't know which one , maxxis , alphaburner destroyer . I am very unsure about mathewa i don't like the look of their grips


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> I will most likely get one of those *contender elites. They look seriously awesome.* :teeth:


I gotta agree with you there.. those are really good looking.
And to the OP I have a 2010 Athens Accomplice 34,, but if I could get another 2010 bow, I would get a Athens Exceed 300, or the monster 7


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I gotta agree with you there.. those are really good looking.
> And to the OP I have a 2010 Athens Accomplice 34,, but if I could get another 2010 bow, I would get a Athens Exceed 300, or the monster 7


if i could shoot an athens, i would get the exceed 300. 


Hows the accomplice shoot, Kevin?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> if i could shoot an athens, i would get the exceed 300.
> 
> 
> Hows the accomplice shoot, Kevin?


Its great  The draw is very smooth for a dual cam bow, and it has a really solid wall. Its quiet, & dead in the hand.. Havnt shot it as much as I'd like to because the cold weather is finally here, and im pretty busy w/ basketball, but so far I havnt found anything that I dont like about it. Its a big change from my SwitchbackXT, but so far so good.


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

im trying to get a newwer mathews. outback or reezen


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Its great  The draw is very smooth for a dual cam bow, and it has a really solid wall. Its quiet, & dead in the hand.. Havnt shot it as much as I'd like to because the cold weather is finally here, and im pretty busy w/ basketball, but so far I havnt found anything that I dont like about it. Its a big change from my SwitchbackXT, but so far so good.


there is nothing wrong shooting in the cold. I shoot until its -20 outside


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> there is nothing wrong shooting in the cold. I shoot until its -20 outside


Coming from the kid who lived in Alaska :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Coming from the kid who lived in Alaska :wink:


when the bow freezes to your bare skin and your scope frosts instead of fogs, its too cold to be shooting. Now how do you think i figured this out?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

dude that can happen inminnesota ha...last year last day of the season i hunted it was -27


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Coming from the kid who lived in Alaska :wink:


I live in alaska....and there is nothingw rong with the cold while shooting.....I just got inside from shooting and it is -10 right now......when i shot my caribou this year i stalked it over a mile and shot it....it was -25 out.......unless its like -70 { which it will get soon} youn are ok to shoot.....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the help on those super speed bows. I hear alot about them but I couldn't remeber how long they'd been around (sorry Mach, I don't have the cash to even get one of the "older models")


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im sure i will have one or 5 or 6 lol nothing has jumped out at me yet the destroyer was a huge letdown IMO but i will have to play with it some more


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Thanks for the help on those super speed bows. I hear alot about them but I couldn't remeber how long they'd been around (sorry Mach, I don't have the cash to even get one of the "older models")


HEYYY I heard there is alot of people just giving their new PSE'S away, The only drawback of getting one of these new bows is you can shoot say the 'vendetta".....you can run to the target and wait till the arrow shows up!!!! just stick with trad.....thinking of getting into it myself


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HEYYY I heard there is alot of people just giving their new PSE'S away, The only drawback of getting one of these new bows is you can shoot say the 'vendetta".....you can run to the target and wait till the arrow shows up!!!! just stick with trad.....thinking of getting into it myself


Yeah. I've looked into compounds, but being the picky grouch I am when it comes to gear, I would either wind up broke or unhappy!

That's why I started playing with modern arrows. I figure I could just build a different bow, but good arrows are worth it


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Anyone shot the matrix?*

I did. I dont think much of it. wasnt anything special. just a LITTLE bit lighter and a LITTLE less hand shock. but i dont think its anything compared to my 09 proelite.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

im probaly gonna get a pse vendetta xl in black for a huntin rig


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

New Pearson Legend on the way and can't wait to get it! I have seen several of the new bows and they look nice!


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how many of you have shot the 2010's?
> 
> so far I have shot all but the new target bows, the bowtechs(minus the destroyer), and the pse's


So far, I've shot the z7, the maxxis 31, the alphaburner, alien x, and the reezen 6.5. Personally, I liked the z7 the most, but the reezen was REALLY nice too. I know there are gonna be a lot of people hating me for saying this, but the alien x had the most hand shock out of any bow I have ever shot in my life. :sad:

I'm working on selling my Bowtech SWAT and some other stuff to get money for the z7.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

bigstankie78 said:


> I know there are gonna be a lot of people hating me for saying this, but the alien x had the most hand shock out of any bow I have ever shot in my life. :sad:
> 
> I'm working on selling my Bowtech SWAT and some other stuff to get money for the z7.


I did not like the Alien X either. I was excited to shoot it because it is so well liked here on AT, but I was disappointed with it when I finally did shoot it. 

I am planning on getting a new bow too, but I am stuck choosing between the Darton 2500, Z7, DXT,and maybe the Maxis 31. This is sooooo difficult


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

If I dont shoot for bowtech I will get a Conquest Trumiph that bow looks awsome to me


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Hoyt Contender on the way


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

2010's have been out a bit, anymore get one?


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

My 2010 Elite Judge should be here sometime this week


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> 2010 diamond razor edge or bowtech soldier


The 2009 and 2010 razors edge are they same. Why get a new one?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would LIKE to have the contender elite in robin's dream land lol. I AM getting an 09 ultra elite though in green marble.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

My new Sentinel FLX is on order. I am super excited. It should be here any time.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> My new Sentinel FLX is on order. I am super excited. It should be here any time.


Sweet, tell me you teterossa(sp)


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I may be investing in a z7 next year when the prices go down. And I did shhot the carbon matrix, and it was awesome!!!! but way too much...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I may be investing in a z7 next year when the prices go down. And I did shhot the carbon matrix, and it was awesome!!!! but way too much...


yeah, unless you find a demo...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Sweet, tell me you teterossa(sp)


Sorry, it's standard camo. I am getting it through the Bowtech Shop Shooter program. Basically I am shooting for Bowtech through the shop and I get a bow at cost, but I don't have a choice as to the color. I wanted it BlackOps, but all my stuff matches that green camo, so it's all good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Sorry, it's standard camo. I am getting it through the Bowtech Shop Shooter program. Basically I am shooting for Bowtech through the shop and I get a bow at cost, but I don't have a choice as to the color. I wanted it BlackOps, but all my stuff matches that green camo, so it's all good.


Don't those little things sucks?

Anyhow sweet new bow. I'll be shooting the maxxis or burner again next year since I have to take year to rig them


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im gonna buy either a pse x force omen or a martin firecat tr2 later this year


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

im gonna get the 2010 turbohawk or Z7


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to get a Mathews Z7! I was going to save up for one and try to get one before deer season but decided to save up about $700 and wait until the 2011 Mathews bows come out so I can find those guys here on archery talk that trade their bow in every year to get the latest and the greatest. I am going to do that to save myself some money so I don't have to get a brand spanking noew one and instead get a Z7 in great condition for a cheaper price and while i'm saving up for a Mathews Z7 I am going to get a string stop for my Switchback and some string silencers like the new ones from Mathews. I shot the Z7 a few weekends ago and I was really impressed with it, It was a smoother draw then my Switchback and was much quieter and had absolutely no handshock or vibration at all when shot and I love the new slim fir grip they put on the Z7 and I like the riser design more now than i did when it was released. But I probably won't buy one until the 2011 bows come out or a little before then once the prices for a used Z7 lower some more so I don't have to spend $700-$800+ to get one brand new or slightly used.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i think i've changed my mind. the nemesis is nice and shoots great, but there is some thing about the Maitland Zeus that just has me hooked!


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be setting up a Maxxis 35 or a alpha burner before outdoor 3D season. I don't know which yet. I don't know if I like the 6" brace height on the burner, it it had a 7" brace height I wouldn't never look at the maxxis. I have a AM but it is getting to hard to keep using it for target and hunting because I use a totally different sett up for target then hunting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> im gonna get the 2010 turbohawk or Z7





Hoytkiller said:


> I will be setting up a Maxxis 35 or a alpha burner before outdoor 3D season. I don't know which yet. I don't know if I like the 6" brace height on the burner, it it had a 7" brace height I wouldn't never look at the maxxis. I have a AM but it is getting to hard to keep using it for target and hunting because I use a totally different sett up for target then hunting.


I got both and they shoot the same with the edge to the burner


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

praying for an 09 martin crossfire


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i buy a year behind lol i picked up my 2009 monster this year but the AXE 6 is one sweet bow, and im about as far as you can get from a PSE fan. I want to add a bowtech to my aresenal next year though, either a black out 82nd or Sentinel


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be shooting my '07 still.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Getting a Destroyer 350 in black ops and a 340 in camo. Can hardly wait!


----------

